# Excited muchly journal



## BoLt_InFeRnO

eeep... I'm finally getting married!! And set the date

May 27th 2013!!

Our theme is 50's American. 

We have booked a 50's diner, and are going to review the menu on sunday.

this is the dress i have picked:https://honeypieboutique.co.uk/ourshop/prod_934411-Polkadot-dress.html

But my bridesmaids say its not 'weddingy' enough, and its cheaper than the bridesmaids :dohh:

The boys will be wearing Zoot suits, and spats.

and all our guests will be asked to join in and wear 50's themed clothing. 

Our cake is picked. costing around £450. 

I need to book a wedding venue. I'm unsure if i want church or not. 

I have no idea what else needs planning :wacko: I'm sure i'll get to it eventually though :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

LOVE LOVE LOVE the dress!!! Our very own Nuke wore a very 50's inspired rockabilly leopard print dress as her wedding dress and it was awesome. If you want to wear it hunny, then go for it, it's gorgeous! :thumbup: 

My DH wore spatz on our wedding day too and they looked awesome with his tux :D


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

Would it be wrong for the bridesmaids to wear white :haha:

same style as mine, white with red sash and petti coat


----------



## Mynx

Not at all.. it's your wedding (you'll end up saying that to yourself ALOT while organising it!) and you have it how you want! :hugs:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Gorge dress hun, gonna be stalking xx


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

This is the cake we are basing the wedding on 

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=hot+dog+burger+fries+cake+ace+of+cakes&hl=en&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=PyjLwbVo4kuiyM:&imgrefurl=https://weetaitcatering.blogspot.com/&docid=t0pwm_ms1WzqEM&w=307&h=432&ei=3oVnTq6pI8HO-QbVtZzCCw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=237&page=1&tbnh=123&tbnw=99&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=42&ty=73&biw=1024&bih=529


----------



## LittleAurora

love it!! 

My dress is black as well!! 

and I actually have your wedding dress as a normal dress! lol


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

Why dont dress designers do 50's style dresses!! im getting stressed chosing now!!


----------



## LittleAurora

try vivian of holloway my friend bought her wedding dress from there!

Also Candy Anthony has dresses to die for!!


----------



## LittleAurora

https://elliebridal.co.uk/1950weddingdresses.aspx
https://fiftieswedding.com/wedding-dress-gallery/
https://www.lizzieagnew.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

Thank you very much. 

I checked out Candy Anthony the other day, and wasnt too impressed. 

Im thinking, i can maybe have a long halterneck dress, and it will still look 50's?


----------



## LittleAurora

is this for your wedding dress??

Long halter would be nice

give me some more ideas and ill go have a look as well


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

Yeah, for my dress. Might make the in laws happier. 

Loving these though
https://www.vivienofholloway.com/en/category/50s%20Halterneck%20Plain%20Dress/1950s-halterneck-plain-dress/797/


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

https://i-weddingdresses.com/cotton-halter-wedding-dresses/ (the 2nd one down)

so 50's style, just longer. thank you so much for helping :) im useles


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.polyvore.com/1950s_white_organdy_long_vintage/thing?id=30013313

https://www.dressale.com/hot-sale-b...0-with-deep-vneck-and-balloon-skirt-p-32.html

https://miraclebridal.com/a-line-wedding-dresses-with-sleeves


----------



## LittleAurora

ahh thts perty!! I posted some before I saw your repy! 

I am *ment* to be working so ill have another look later!! 

let me know what you think


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

WOW that last one is beautiful!


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

First problem...I dont think the Diner we have booked has an alcohol license :( Going to see it sunday though. Hopefully they do. OH's family are big, big drinkers.


----------



## LittleAurora

could it be bring your own?


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

i think they would still need a licence.


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

I dont think i want flowers :shrug:

Im not a flowery kinda girl. But i might make by boquet out of Music sheets? 
And make the table confetti out of it with the shaped hole puncher thingys.

I was going to make confetti to throw aswel, but apparently you have to have the degradable stuff....but you can still use rice??? i'll have to look into that.

I'm stuck on favours aswel, i dont want sweets. 

and i found this...
https://whirlingturban.com/wedding_boutique/boutique_detail.php?id=43&c=UK#measurements


My friend has offered to make me a dress if i cant find one. and im very excited about this. i'd love something personal.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Aaah I love the ideas for your theme! So lovely... :D Idk about our theme yet...


----------



## LittleAurora

my dress is hand made!! i saw one i liked on a dressmakers site and changed bits and added bits to suite me!!


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/272970036/Real_halter_with_long_train_wedding.html

https://shopping-for-love.com/weddi...g-toast-cheap-wedding-dresses-lf-0081-p-11989

https://www.johanna-hehir.com/slim-evening-style-wedding-dress-jh2136-p-344.html

love this one!!
https://www.topbridaldress.com/product.php?productid=41426

ALL OF THESE I WANT! LOL
https://www.luciapaulblog.com/2011/04/trend-alert-black-wedding-dresses.html


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

I'm liking the white with black flowers. 

I'm trying to scribble some ideas down for my friend. we cant seem to find any patterns for 50's dresses (that i like) so i might just but a dress, and take it apart, and see what we can make from that


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

we went to see the diner yesterday. was the most amazing place ever. im so excited.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

BoLt_InFeRnO said:


> we went to see the diner yesterday. was the most amazing place ever. im so excited.

Awh lovely, I'm glad it was a good visit :D <3


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

MIL keeps trying to get us to have our reception at the local pub. but only because she knows.my wedding will.be better than her daughters, which is the year before


----------



## bornthiswayxo

LMAO well thankfully it aint her wedding! Hehe


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

god ii know. my SIL's wedding will be lovely, but its in cyprus, so not very family orientated. its gunna be hot and sticky and shes having a picnic.after so we'll sweat some more. and she hasnt much of a theme. so itll just be your every day wedding. we are having the whole shebang. even the guests are being asked to wear 50's clothes


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Tbh, much as I'd love a wedding abroad... SO not for me! I'd prefer a more themed approach myself, perhaps. :)


----------



## LittleAurora

me to! plus i hate being to hot! lol


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

This is where we are having our recption 

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=detroits+worcester&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbm=isch&tbnid=JaG_9aQng5S85M:&imgrefurl=https://www.worcesternews.co.uk/leisure/food_and_drink/9053081.Detroits/&docid=inMvDuStHU9dnM&w=300&h=186&ei=v6JvTu7aI8Gw8QODmP2PCg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=732&vpy=213&dur=337&hovh=148&hovw=240&tx=81&ty=73&page=1&tbnh=110&tbnw=178&start=0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0&biw=1011&bih=522

The outside has changed a lot now. It has a few Little seats, and massive sliding doors that open up into the car park. 
Inside is beautiful!! they all wear 50's clothes, it has a projector playing old movies and tv shows. i'm so very excited :)


----------



## LittleAurora

love it! it looks amazing!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Looks wonderful hun!!


----------



## LittleAurora

what about this?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honey-Pi...06?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item1c1edd1d9e


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

i looked at that one. but the top half is a bit plain. were going to look in wedding dress shops i think, and see if they have anything at all like what i want.


----------



## LittleAurora

there should be a few, that stlye and lace is very popular


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

Think were going to have to change the theme :( The diner are being really funny with me, not emailing or calling. so, i need some new ideas please ladies


----------



## LittleAurora

they could be busy?

what about an alternative venue same theme?

OR

hire a hall and decorate what ever way you wish?! proper vintage wedding style!!


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-Shou...73?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item4aad66df8d

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ivory-La...256?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item3369b7efd0


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.charlottebalbier.com/

https://www.dollycouture.com


----------

